# Food price comparison



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow, it's been 2 and a half years since I did this. Yes, I do price track, most of it is on this board somewhere...LOL!
How prices have changed...Fun to look back. Scary, too. Our store is a ShurSave...maybe your local one is doing it too?
All prices are bulk (at least 3 pound minimum). We individually package it when we get home.
Ground chuck in October 2011 was $1.98...tommorow, $2.78...5 pound minimum.
Boneless skinless chicken breast was $1.68...tomorrow $1.98 3 pound minimum.
Bonelss pork loin was $2.48...tomorrow $1.98...actually went down!
NY strip steaks were $3.98...tomorrow $5.98.
Delmonico steaks were $4.98...tomorrow $6.98.
Filet mignon was $5.98...tomorrow $5.98...same.
Thighs and drumsticks were $0.98...tomorrow $0.98...same.
Swiss cheese was $3.98...tomorrow $4.98.
Whole smoked boneless ham was $0.98...tomorrow $1.98

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...reparedness/417493-semi-annual-meat-sale.html

Matt


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Man.. wish I could get your meat prices... T-bones here, when I can manage to catch a sale are $6.99 and usually 3 in a package averaging about 1lb each steak.. I usually buy two packages on sale.. Otherwise, they are 9.99 daily price.. 

A NY strip, I can sometimes get on sale for about a 5lb package or so.. $5.99lb but normal sale price is usually $8.99

I can't wait to get outta this city.. way over priced.. BUT, I'll be making a lot less once we move, so I guess it's a wash..


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah, not a lot of local jobs here. Most require a commute.
A few others from my old computer...

Italian sausage was $0.98...tomorrow $1.98
London broil was $$2.78...tomorrow $3.78
Whole beef eye round roast was $1.98...tomorrow $3.28
Bacon (ends and pieces, 10 pound box) was $0.98...tomorrow $1.98
Baby back ribs were $1.98...tomorrow $3.28
Spare ribs were $1.78...tomorrow $2.88
American cheese (5 pound block) was $1.28...tomorrow $3.48
Roast beef lunchmeat was $3.98...tomorrow $7.98...OUCH!

Matt


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Filet Mignon, 5.98, that is a great price, wish it was that price around here.

Love that Maine **** cat on your signature!


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

She's the little one...8 pounds. Big brother is 15 pounds. Both born strays in our wood pile, but saw poppa and figure mix maine **** and ragdoll.

Matt


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

I shop at Winn Dixie when I am not at Save-A-Lot and a month ago I was cleaning out a closet and found a shopping receipt from 2012 from W/D. 

Gallon Milk $2.59........ 3 days ago $4.45
Ground Beef $1.99/lb..... 3 days ago $ 3.79 ( 73% cheapo stuff, not chuck or sirloin)
8 oz block of Cheddar 3/$5.00 ...... 3 days ago 2/$6.00
Dozen Large Eggs .79 ...... 3 days ago $1.49 a dozen.
Sugar 5 lb bag $1.99 a bag.... 3 days ago $2.79 4 pound bag, no 5 pounders to be found.

I remember paying .39 a pound for chicken leg quarters in a ten pound bag , currently those bags are .89 a pound.

I am so glad I have full freezers and a full pantry, most of what I buy these days are just add ons. or things I can't grow myself, certain fruits, veggies etc.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Milk then was $2.49 then...yesterday, $4.05
Cheddar (1/2 pound) was 2 for $4.00 Yesterday on sale, 2 for $5.00
Eggs were &0.89, tomorrow $1.08 sale
Sugar...not on recipt, but tomorrow, 4 pounds for $1.99
Butter, sale for 2 for $5.00 next week.
We get next weeks flyer on wednesday...love that for price checking.

Matt


----------



## Twobottom (Sep 29, 2013)

Wait but they keep telling us there is no inflation...CPI is only 1%, how is this possible?

Meanwhile, all eyes on the stock market as the fed continues to print money like a banana republic.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

milk in America's Dairy land varies greatly as it does around the country I have seen as high as 3.65 a gallon or as low as 2.59 a gallon with 2.79 to 3.05 being most common grocery store prices 

butter from 1.99 to 3.50 a pound depending on store

cheese ,we get so many varieties it is hard to pin down a price but if I go right to the Dairy around 2.57 to 4.50 dollars a pound for some very good cheese that goes for 6-9 dollars a pound in the store


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I haven't noticed the prices as much as the packages getting smaller. Price stays the same, or close, but they make the package smaller.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Many weeks go by when I dont buy any beef at all. I just limit my meat purchases to loss leaders, and some weeks dont buy ay at all because there is nothing that great on sale.

the nice thing about the shursave markets are the split chicken breast for .99 lb still. They seems to have a sale on them every six weeks ago, and I buy as much as I can. Latest thing is I cut the breast fillet off, that gets bagged, labeled and frozen with the other fillets, then I chunk off as much as I can from the bone for stirfry or chicken chili, freeze and label that in bags...lastly, I cook the bones down with vegetable ends to make broth that I either use right away, or can. I just try to get more creative with chicken lol. I did get several racks of pork ribs (six large racks), for 1.29 a lb. They were close to exp. but I froze them as soon as I got home.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

At Kwik Trip here in SE MN, milk is 2.59 a gallon and it is GMO free. A couple of weeks ago, butter at Kwik Trip was 1.99 a lb. I did stock up on that for my holiday baking.
Today at Sam's, 90% lean hamburger was 3.18 and 80% was 2.98 a lb.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Here ground beef 85/15 is 4.33 a lb...cheese 8 oz blocks 2 for $4.00
milk is 4.29 a gallon


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Roadking - I haven't seen prices like that in years! I just paid $4.79 for 8 oz cheddar and that was the sale price! 7.99 lb and up for a decent steak. A gallon of milk is close to $5. 

So it's not all city prices Simi-steading, I'm pretty rural. There are 2 cheaper stores, but they are an hour drive from here. I've noticed that food prices posted on HT look like they are way cheaper in the midwest.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Ouch! Vosey...Cheese is hel-uv-a-good blocks...Dang good cheese.
Milk here is controlled by the state...you know, subsidized...Who'd have thunk milk would cost more than gas for your car to drive and buy the milk???

Matt


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Publix, yesterday. 

80/20 ground chuck, $4.19 lb. 
Chicken thighs, $1.99. Last week they were on sale for $1.49 lb. with purchase of 4 lbs. or more. 
Pork steak, $3.29 lb. 
Did not look at roasts, but did notice New York Strips were **$13.99** lb. I haven't had steak in over a year and a half. It costs too much.

That's all the meat I usually buy, its all I can afford. I learned to not buy meat anywhere else after tossing an entire purchase of rotten chicken from another store. 

I'm thinking it would be just as cheap to go out and eat a few times a week, since its just me here. I cook, and cook well, but it costs so much to have a full meal every day. I can go to our local restaurant and get meat and three for the same money or less. Their food is cooked to order and is goooooood. They have homemade hamburgers that I just crave. 

I have several old grocery ads from years past that I saved to look back on. Big .88 cent sale at Bruno's, August, 1974:

3 loaves of bread, 1 1/2 lb. each for .88. Remember these loaves of bread nearly two feet long?

10 lb. bag of potatoes, .88.

Watermelons, 22 lbs. and up, .88 each. YES. 

Royal Cup Coffee, 1 lb. bag, 88.

Ground Beef, 3 lbs. or more, .88.

Boston Butt Pork Roast, .88 per lb.

Chicken Breast or Legs, 2 lbs. for .88.

Kraft Macaroni and Cheese, three 7 1/4 oz boxes for .88.

Pepsi, Dr. Pepper, 7-Up, three 48 oz bottles, .88.

The ad is four pages, with lots more than can be listed, on the old newspaper style in which the pages were much bigger than they are now. On top of all this, you got Top Value Stamps. 

I remember back in the '80's, the price of Lean Cuisine frozen entrees was under a dollar. I bought a lot of them. Benihana had some good frozen entrees. The food was on a wonderful plastic plate that was worth keeping for reusing in many ways. I bought my cat Amore canned cat food for .20 cents a can, along with Fancy Feast. 

Inflation and the dollar losing its value is what has happened. It take a hundred dollars now to buy what twenty did a few years ago. My first car, a 1971 Triumph Spitfire cost $2,973.62. That isn't even a down payment now.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Roadking said:


> Ouch! Vosey...Cheese is hel-uv-a-good blocks...Dang good cheese.
> Milk here is controlled by the state...you know, subsidized...Who'd have thunk milk would cost more than gas for your car to drive and buy the milk???
> 
> Matt


My neighbor is constantly complaining that milk cost more than gas. I told her it's a good thing you don't have to have milk to go to work then isn't it. Not that she works but that's another story.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

scooter said:


> At Kwik Trip here in SE MN, milk is 2.59 a gallon and it is GMO free. A couple of weeks ago, butter at Kwik Trip was 1.99 a lb. I did stock up on that for my holiday baking.
> Today at Sam's, 90% lean hamburger was 3.18 and 80% was 2.98 a lb.


milk bread eggs potatoes onions bananas are always at good prices at Kwik Trip here ,they do this to get you in the store , but as a bonus they are very good about keeping their restrooms clean also 

they also have no charge ATM int the store

It works for them they have expanded their stores in Wisconsin building brand new larger stores right where they had built their first stores 20 years ago definitely a first rate gas station and convinience store and a place I watch for when traveling as they alos have afordable snacks and good stuff not just bags of chips that I can feed the crew on for less than a trip through the drive up at Mc burger


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

I should have mentioned that Kwik Trip also sells potatoes, onions and bananas for .38 a lb. I do a lot of shopping at Kwik Trip.

They've been building brand new ones here on the site of their old ones and it's nice that they are roomier.

They have just begun to sell meat, but, I haven't had the chance to check and see what they have and the price.


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

Vosey said:


> Roadking - I haven't seen prices like that in years! I just paid $4.79 for 8 oz cheddar and that was the sale price! 7.99 lb and up for a decent steak. A gallon of milk is close to $5.
> 
> So it's not all city prices Simi-steading, I'm pretty rural. There are 2 cheaper stores, but they are an hour drive from here. I've noticed that food prices posted on HT look like they are way cheaper in the midwest.


Makes it worth hitting Costco in Medford once a month or so. Cheese alone may make it worth it! The 5 lb blocks of Tillamook cheddar are ~$17. That is up from ~$10 a couple years ago... The 2 gal pack of milk is ~$5.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Roughly 100 pounds of meat (ground beef, chicken, steaks and pork) came home today and are quietly resting in 1 pound packages in the freezer. We're good until the fall, at least.
Dang, my back hurts. Before we install the flooring for the kitchen, I want some serious padding.
2 gallons of milk for $5???? If you were closer, I'd be visiting.

Matt


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

scooter said:


> I should have mentioned that Kwik Trip also sells potatoes, onions and bananas for .38 a lb. I do a lot of shopping at Kwik Trip.
> 
> They've been building brand new ones here on the site of their old ones and it's nice that they are roomier.
> 
> They have just begun to sell meat, but, I haven't had the chance to check and see what they have and the price.


the meat price isn't terrific but not bad they have only a small selection I bought 5 Klement's Brats for 2.99 tonight , beef was more expensive they also had chicken breast but I didn't look at that price 

I was surprised to see the price of butter up to 2.99 a pound it had been 1.99 for the last several trips 2.99 is about what most grocery stores are having it for 


Woodman's would be the other Wisconsin store to look at for good prices there are also a few in ILL

we looked at cosco and had a sams membership but honesty they don't have that great of deals when i can shop Woodman's and have much better selection and very comparable prices 

we go to Woodman's about every 2 weeks , there I am getting canned petite diced tomatoes for .89 a can for the larger cans it doesn't make it worth canning them myself, but I hate pealing tomatoes , we mostly can venison and ready to eat sauces and pie cherries


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

K.B. said:


> Makes it worth hitting Costco in Medford once a month or so. Cheese alone may make it worth it! The 5 lb blocks of Tillamook cheddar are ~$17. That is up from ~$10 a couple years ago... The 2 gal pack of milk is ~$5.


OK, I have to admit I HATE Costco, well, I hate the parking lot, the busy store, the huge carts and the idiots behind them (that would be no HTers of course!) but I love a lot of their food. And they have incredible cheese and ravioli's and I could go on and on. But their milk is ultra pasteurized, you can't make yogurt from it. I went to a Costco at my sister's in Idaho though, no people, no craziness, it was great. 

And I refuse to go to Walmart, haven't been in one in 10 years. They treat their employees like crap. So I am limiting myself some. 

We do have a fantastic local chain in our area, "Sherm's" Food4Less and Thunderbird Markets. They treat their employees well, good health insurance, good benefits and try to keep them for life. I love them, but that's an hour drive. I always swing by when I have to go to town for some other reason. And they have good prices on cheese. But it's not worth the savings to drive 2 hours.


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

Vosey said:


> OK, I have to admit I HATE Costco, well, I hate the parking lot, the busy store, the huge carts and the idiots behind them (that would be no HTers of course!) but I love a lot of their food. And they have incredible cheese and ravioli's and I could go on and on. But their milk is ultra pasteurized, you can't make yogurt from it. I went to a Costco at my sister's in Idaho though, no people, no craziness, it was great.
> 
> And I refuse to go to Walmart, haven't been in one in 10 years. They treat their employees like crap. So I am limiting myself some.
> 
> We do have a fantastic local chain in our area, "Sherm's" Food4Less and Thunderbird Markets. They treat their employees well, good health insurance, good benefits and try to keep them for life. I love them, but that's an hour drive. I always swing by when I have to go to town for some other reason. And they have good prices on cheese. But it's not worth the savings to drive 2 hours.


The busy parking lot and crowded checkout can be frustrating, that's for sure! If I am the one going, I try and hit the store in the mid-afternoon. Much quicker through the store, but then I usually miss the samples 

My wife is a loyal Sherm's shopper and has some items that she will make a point of stopping for when she is in town.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

If you have a Maine Source http://www.mainesource.net/flyers/
they have a $5 off 50 purchase coupon good for this weeked...and whole sirloin tip for 2.99 lb. Thats a steal as far as Im concerned. I plan to buy at least %50 worth so I can use the coupon. I can cut it into steaks, cubes, roast, cheesesteak and hamburger myself
as for the chicken, I still refuse to pay more than .99 lb for bone in and 1.99 for boneless skinless breast. I prefer dark, so whole chickens on sale for .99 lb (or split fryers) is a good deal. Two bucks a lb for thighs is crazy.
If anyone plans to go to MaineSource this weekend and needs the coupon, pm your email to me and I will forward the coupon to you. I attached the link so you can see where the locations are


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

$24 worth of potential and excess goat milk to add


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't eat here anymore but thought I would share a pic I found on fb this morning. Just for some more "perspective". The food was probably better then too!.

McDonald's Menu Board from the 70's.


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

Milk here is $2.89

I wanted steak the other day, we usually don't buy as its so high but it was for Mother's Day dinner, &10.99 for ribeye. 

Eggs are $1.99/dz used to be $.89/dz. 

.88 watermelon I wish, a small melon here is $6.99 right now.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I miss the .79 lb whole chicken. That was about 4 years ago they were usually .79 lb. Yesterday they were 'on sale' for 1.29 lb. Store bought chicken does sort of gross me out, but I love having the bones for stock and love a good poached or roasted chicken. 

I also got a bone in pork roast for 1.99 lb which I thought was a good price. I realized that I now think that any meat under 2.00 lb is a good price.


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

This has been a real eye opener for me. Our meat prices here seem especially high. 
Ground beef - $5.89
Chicken breasts. - $4.99
country style pork ribs - $3.79
milk - $4.69 
Bananas - 89 cents


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Bananas are $1.15lb here.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Gas prices and milk prices seem to run the same. gas is $3.98 gal same with milk. Use to be minimum wage was the same as 6 pack of beer.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

prairiecomforts said:


> This has been a real eye opener for me. Our meat prices here seem especially high.
> Ground beef - $5.89
> Chicken breasts. - $4.99
> country style pork ribs - $3.79
> ...


That's pretty similar to us. Milk was 3.99 (down from a few weeks ago), and banana's .79.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

The "store" brand milk is $3.99 a gallon here. The fatty hamburger is on sale for $1.99 a lb. Gas is $3.46 a gallon in the city, over $4 out here in the country. Another thing I've noticed, when you buy "canned" anything, HALF the can is now water, not product. Yeah, there is NO inflation...


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Let's see if this will post. Great prices. This store is about 50 miles from me, but I use the ad to do price matching at Wal-Mart:

Pin it Like Visit Site 
Share 


Found on goerie.com


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

yellow perch for 8.99 ??? is it a local delicacy? perch and pickerel get fed to the chickens or pigs around here.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

terri9630 said:


> Bananas are $1.15lb here.


oh my...they are 56 cents here regularly and on sale for 49 cents almost every week somewhere


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Forcast said:


> Gas prices and milk prices seem to run the same. gas is $3.98 gal same with milk. Use to be minimum wage was the same as 6 pack of beer.


Not too far off here..6 pack of bottles is 7.99 with min.wage 7.50


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

mpillow said:


> yellow perch for 8.99 ??? is it a local delicacy? perch and pickerel get fed to the chickens or pigs around here.


It is here, they are Lake Erie perch not ocean perch, huge difference


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

wes917 said:


> It is here, they are Lake Erie perch not ocean perch, huge difference


Perch is my favorite fish. We catch them by the kazillions at the St Lawrence River, and no where near as many at our local lake, Francis.
At 1000 islands, (my favorite place to be), there is a golf course that offers all you can eat perch for 9.99 on fridays, including salad, bread and fries. We wait for that all year. If you dont catch any, you can buy the frozen bags of river perch fillets at the 1000 islands bait shop for 9.99 lb.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Thousand Islands is my favorite place too. Can't wait to get up there.

Back to original programming. LOL 

I'm finding it very difficult to budget food. Every time you turn around there is a "new normal" for pricing. Maybe it'll help me to lose weight. LOL


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Night and day difference between ocean perch and yellow belly lake perch.
I can imagine why some feed ocean perch to the hogs.
Lake perch are only seen at the better restaurants . . . .. . 
I about dropped the package one day when I saw the $15.95 per pound for Walleye..
But I will admit that the total ice coverage of the Great Lakes this past winter helped drive up the price Only now (late May) can the fishing boats finally get out.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Probably get flamed here but I've found somewhat of a new deal. First off, I think with the way all stores do their sales and rebate stuff if'n I were to open a store I'd name it Half Off Twice the Price and go with that... Back to the subject. Walmart is matching sale prices and will let you get the Buy One Get Ones at their price. Winn Dixie and Publix have essentially hiked their prices and they throw out a bunch of BOGO sales each week. For example: Hormel Black Label Bacon - 16oz Winn Dixie - 8.99 Walmart - 4.97. So if I go to Winn Dixie for that sale I get two packs of bacon at 4.50 a pack. If I go to Walmart then those two packs of bacon average out to 2.48 a pack. Almost every one of the BOGOs is priced like that, I like Canada Dry Ginger Ale, Publix has a BOGO on them with the 2 liters costing 1.99, - walmart - 1.25. .62 cents per 2 liter. 

OK - Flame away on this "American Hating Walmart Shopper"... lol


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Friend informed me that the store had 4 pound boxes of preshaped hamburger patties (We usually make our own, buuttttt) and on his recipt it rang up as $1.98...total for 4 POUNDS!
I know the owners pretty well, and dropped by (this was during the meat sale my friend noticed this, so I figured it was something I missed) to see for my self. Sure enough, $1.98. I asked the owner to price check it for me. "Someone entered it in the computer wrong (muttered cussing here). I'll honor the price."
Told him I was not there to buy them but to let him know.
He thanked me profusely and promptly changed the price in the computer to...$6.98. I bought a box at that price since I was already there.
Can't imagine how much money they lost on that one.
Still, $6.98 for 4 pounds? $1.745 per pound? And we just filled the freezers last Thursday...Arrrgh.

Matt


----------



## InTownForNow (Oct 16, 2008)

Milk here is $ 4.58 / gallon chocolate milk is $ 5.65. Dairy farm milk is $4./ gallon and it's wonderful. Bought some store milk the other day and it tasted like water.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I was talking about fresh water yellow perch....or tiger trout


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Stef, I am bowled over by the ad price for cod, $3.99 lb. I love cod but can't afford it here. It has been around $13.99 lb. as has most of the deep water ocean fish. 

I see your market also sells Sugardale products. Their bacon is really good. It has been brought to this area in the past year or so, and stores are carrying it.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Going to add my oh my..the prices also...

We buy very little from the grocery store and bread I don't remember the last time I have bought some so I may be way way out of the loop..

I was ask to buy some dinner rolls for an event 12 rolls $2.98 from Walmart. :runforhills: For 12 little rolls...holy cow...Now, I am not that old but I remember bread being much less. I was expecting the price to be around a dollar maybe less.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ziptie said:


> Going to add my oh my..the prices also...
> 
> We buy very little from the grocery store and bread I don't remember the last time I have bought some so I may be way way out of the loop..
> 
> I was ask to buy some dinner rolls for an event 12 rolls $2.98 from Walmart. :runforhills: For 12 little rolls...holy cow...Now, I am not that old but I remember bread being much less. I was expecting the price to be around a dollar maybe less.


The cheap store brands that used to be $.50 are now $1.48 here. I love home made bread but I can't quite get it right. I like the nice and soft bread....


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Local store here, big loaves of Italian style bread (around 19 ounces) go on sale every other week for $0.99...yup, buy a few for the freezer...make great "French" bread pizzas.
Club, dinner, sub and Kaiser rolls on sale (made in store) are 6 for $0.79 to $0.99. Cheaper than baking them at home for now. Reg price is anywhere from $1.49 to $2.49.
Also, if you get there early in the morning (I do as it is part of my schedule some days), they have the BIG clear trash bags filled to bursting with the stuff from yesterday sometimes...labeled "not for human consumption" for $3.99. Everything from cakes and pies to sourdough and rye and loaves. I pick one up occasionally (I'm a bread fanatic...it's a perfect snack or meal to me), and it's a treat for the chickens.

Matt

Matt


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

I get all our bananas from Kwik Trip. I buy almost ripe and really green to make the return trip spaced out a ways. We also buy our butter there when its on sale. Then we food saver it and put it into the freezer. I like the quality of folks they have working for them. I believe they get halfway decent pay and some benefits, and profit sharing. It makes a difference in employee attitude.

Vosey, whole milk Organic Valley makes really good yogurt, but its not cheap. I would rather drink less milk and enjoy it more.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

mpillow said:


> I was talking about fresh water yellow perch....or tiger trout


Sorry M, I just cried a little (sniff sniff)
Have you ever tried one?
Along the same lines, a friend gave me 2 large packages of trout fillets her son caught. They dont care for them...Lucky for me!
Perch, tastes like bass or bluegill, but better (IMO)...trout has a slightly fishier taste but is very delicate flesh. Not a fan of catfish if its over 10 inches long or so...they get too muddy tasting imo


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I have not had yellow perch or sun fish (baby blue gill)

These are the fish in our lake
Area - 3845 acres Temperatures:
Surface - nOF
Maximum depth - 85 feet 80 feet - 48Â°F
Principal fisheries: Brown trout, brook trout, smallmouth bass,
largemouth bass, white perch, chain pickerel

plus what we call junk fish---yellow perch and sun fish!

white perch, horn pout(small catfish 6-8 inches), trout and land locked salmon are favored here. Bass are more sport than eating but a lot or 4-5 pounders. I've seen 24 inch lake trout from icefishing on our lake.

Interesting...maybe I'll cook some when no one is looking and see if its liked.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

We have a store that sells Land o Lakes butter for $5.49 a pound!!!!


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

sdnapier said:


> We have a store that sells Land o Lakes butter for $5.49 a pound!!!!


We don't have Land O lakes here, but $4.49 lb today for Tillamook and all the other brands the store had. Western Family is usually cheaper but there was none.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

scooter said:


> Filet Mignon, 5.98, that is a great price, wish it was that price around here.
> 
> Love that Maine **** cat on your signature!


Found a pic with brother and sister...sister is the little one...LOL!
They just turned 7.



Matt


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> Woodman's would be the other Wisconsin store to look at for good prices


Not to hijack, but do you remember when Woodmans dropped their gas 10 cents lower than the competitors? Oh my gosh, did they scream...

They had cars lined up forever, we filled all our vehicles up...then the state stepped in and threatened them. This was almost 10 yrs ago.

I loved Woodmans when I lived in Madison...great store.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

I never bought gas at Woodmans but I love their vegetable, jam and spirits section. They also have the biggest selection of Marie Callenders fruit pies to choose from. Also a very large variety of beans. :goodjob: Less than stellar tv commercials though...


----------

